# We need a TinBoats get together!



## Captain Ahab (May 26, 2017)

So lets do a get together - someplace central to most - or close to me  


Who is up for a fishing adventure?


----------



## KMixson (May 26, 2017)

I would like a get together. I went to Dale Hollow for that get together and it was fun. We need to do it again.


----------



## Jim (May 26, 2017)

Lets do it!


----------



## Crazyboat (May 26, 2017)

I'm in NJ, I'm willing. Yeah this is going to happen.


----------



## Stumpalump (May 26, 2017)

Vegas Baby!


----------



## Riverman (May 26, 2017)

So hard to find a place central to everyone.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 27, 2017)

Riverman said:


> So hard to find a place central to everyone.




Well all we need is a place mot people will go. I like the idea of the south for big bass or Wisconsin area for essox


----------



## Johnny (May 27, 2017)

the Sign Crafters have similar get-togethers quite often.
someone volunteers a shop with lots of room and about 
60-175 fellow craftsmen deluge on his/her shop for a weekend.
usually it is somewhere in Florida in the mid of winter and up North
in the US or Canada for the hotter months. Austrailia often kicks in also.

so - we just need a "volunteer" with lots of parking space.
several available boats for those that can't bring one
and has lots of extra rods and tackle boxes to support the cause.
then - notify as many potential sponsors as possible to donate 
all sorts of fishing/boating related products. maybe a new Johnson 25hp
or fully tricked out Ranger boat.

_THAT_ is how a fishing get-together should be done !!

jus my Dos Centavos



.


----------



## PATRIOT (May 27, 2017)

Stumpalump said:


> Vegas Baby!


*Willow Beach and the Hot Springs . . . Lake Mead Recreation Area!*


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 28, 2017)

I thought Lake Meade has all sort of special restrictions on boats?


----------



## PATRIOT (May 28, 2017)

Captain Ahab said:


> I thought Lake Meade has all sort of special restrictions on boats?


As long as it floats, you can run it.
Only issue now is that it's so low, it's impossible to go upstream into the Grand Canyon.


----------



## LDUBS (May 28, 2017)

PATRIOT said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Lake Meade has all sort of special restrictions on boats?
> ...



I hear it is infested with quagga mussels. I was at hoover dam late last year. Water looked like it was down well over 100', but it is a huge lake and there is still a lot of boating happening.


----------



## gnappi (May 30, 2017)

I think Memphis is the all around central location for everyone on both coasts, north and south. But, leaving Florida is not in the cards for me. Too many fish, too many lakes, not enough time.


----------



## evidrine84 (May 31, 2017)

How many members are there in each state? May be worth looking into an annual state by state get together. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 1, 2017)

evidrine84 said:


> How many members are there in each state? May be worth looking into an annual state by state get together.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk




yes


----------

